# Canadian Wintter Forecast This Tuesday ant Noon



## jtraversweather (Apr 27, 2012)

*Canadian Winter Forecast This Tuesday at Noon*

We are excited to bring *Canada it's own detailed Winter Forecast 2012 and 2013 this Tuesday, October 16, 2012 at noon. Winter is underway over much of the northern and central parts of Canada. We are quite sure you have been seeking a long range outlook and we have one for you!

In addition, you can sign up for our Front Row in our daily Weather Webinar for $150 (Canadian) per month. You will have full access to our Canadian Desk Meteorologists for 1/2 our live every day...and when storms track across the country, we will offer special Provence to cover major winter events. No matter where you are in Canada, we have the real expertise to forecast for you.

After viewing the special Canadian Winter Weather Forecast, we will direct you to sign up for our http://weatherwebinars.com

If you would like our Premium Service where we offer our Accuracy Based Compensation, site-specific forecasts, storm alerts up to 2 weeks in advance and 24/7 access to our Canada desk meteorologists.

Call us today to sign up or to find out more information. US - 212-757-5426

We look forward to all of Canada's snow removal businesses joining us this Tuesday at Noon.

John Travers
President
Weather Briefings.com
[email protected]*


----------



## jtraversweather (Apr 27, 2012)

*Canadian Winter Forecast This Tuesday at Noon Oct.16*

PLEASE NOTE: the information will be posted at Noon. You may view it after 12PM and view the webcast at anytime after 12:30 PM/

Please respond with a reply if you are going to attend the Noon Presentation

Thanks
John Travers


----------

